# WFLYCTL0180: Services with missing/unavailable dependencies



## denis7788 (11. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

unten habe ich den Stacktrace gepostet. Es scheint irgendwas mit der Datenquelle nicht in Ordnung zu sein, wo sollte ich denn da nach Fehlern suchen (Ich nutze MariaDB)?

persistance XML:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence version="2.1" xmlns="http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/persistence" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/persistence http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_1.xsd">
    <persistence-unit name="ProjectTutorialsEJB">
        <jta-data-source>java:jboss/datasources/ProjectTutorialsAppDS</jta-data-source>
        <properties>
            <property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="update"/>
            <property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect"/>
            <property name="hibernate.show_sql" value="true"/>
        </properties>
    </persistence-unit>
</persistence>
```

dann die Wildfly Config: standalone-full.xml

```
<subsystem xmlns="urn:jboss:domain:datasources:3.0">
            <datasources>
                <datasource jndi-name="java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS" pool-name="ExampleDS" enabled="true" use-java-context="true">
                    <connection-url>jdbc:h2:mem:test;DB_CLOSE_DELAY=-1;DB_CLOSE_ON_EXIT=FALSE</connection-url>
                    <driver>h2</driver>
                    <security>
                        <user-name>sa</user-name>
                        <password>sa</password>
                    </security>
                </datasource>
                <datasource jta="true" jndi-name="java:jboss/datasources/ProjectTutorialsDS" pool-name="ProjectTutorialsDS" enabled="true" use-ccm="true">
                    <connection-url>jdbc:mariadb://localhost/projecttutorials</connection-url>
                    <driver-class>com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</driver-class>
                    <driver>mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar</driver>
                    <security>
                        <user-name>pt-user</user-name>
                        <password>pt-personal-pw</password>
                    </security>
                </datasource>
                <drivers>
                    <driver name="h2" module="com.h2database.h2">
                        <xa-datasource-class>org.h2.jdbcx.JdbcDataSource</xa-datasource-class>
                    </driver>
                </drivers>
            </datasources>
        </subsystem>
```

und der Stacktrace:

```
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=256m; support was removed in 8.0
11:59:41,748 INFO  [org.jboss.modules] (main) JBoss Modules version 1.4.3.Final
11:59:42,319 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] (main) JBoss MSC version 1.2.6.Final
11:59:42,413 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0049: WildFly Full 9.0.2.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.2.Final) starting
11:59:45,163 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 2) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'job-repository-type' in the resource at address '/subsystem=batch' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
11:59:45,167 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 13) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=ExampleDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
11:59:45,176 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 13) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=ProjectTutorialsDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
11:59:45,210 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0015: Re-attempting failed deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
11:59:45,256 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found ProjectTutorials.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called ProjectTutorials.ear.dodeploy
11:59:45,478 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0039: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
11:59:45,520 INFO  [org.xnio] (MSC service thread 1-1) XNIO version 3.3.1.Final
11:59:45,530 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] (MSC service thread 1-1) XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.3.1.Final
11:59:45,596 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.io] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 40) WFLYIO001: Worker 'default' has auto-configured to 8 core threads with 64 task threads based on your 4 available processors
11:59:45,600 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 41) WFLYCLINF0001: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
11:59:45,667 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 52) WFLYNAM0001: Activating Naming Subsystem
11:59:45,620 INFO  [org.wildfly.iiop.openjdk] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 42) WFLYIIOP0001: Activating IIOP Subsystem
11:59:45,688 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jsf] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 48) WFLYJSF0007: Activated the following JSF Implementations: [main]
11:59:45,693 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYJCA0009: Starting JCA Subsystem (IronJacamar 1.2.5.Final)
11:59:45,746 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 59) WFLYSEC0002: Activating Security Subsystem
11:59:45,898 WARN  [org.jboss.as.txn] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 60) WFLYTX0013: Node identifier property is set to the default value. Please make sure it is unique.
11:59:45,904 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 62) WFLYWS0002: Activating WebServices Extension
11:59:45,911 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSEC0001: Current PicketBox version=4.9.2.Final
11:59:45,965 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBoss Remoting version 4.0.9.Final
11:59:46,037 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYNAM0003: Starting Naming Service
11:59:46,038 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYMAIL0001: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
11:59:46,094 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.9.Final starting
11:59:46,096 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 36) WFLYJCA0004: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
11:59:46,099 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 61) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.9.Final starting
11:59:46,104 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = h2
11:59:46,301 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 61) WFLYUT0014: Creating file handler for path /Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/welcome-content
11:59:46,323 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYUT0012: Started server default-server.
11:59:46,369 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYUT0018: Host default-host starting
11:59:46,440 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYUT0006: Undertow HTTP listener default listening on localhost/127.0.0.1:8080
11:59:46,864 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
11:59:46,988 WARN  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYMSG0001: AIO wasn't located on this platform, it will fall back to using pure Java NIO.
11:59:46,990 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorials.ear")
11:59:46,994 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar" (runtime-name: "mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar")
11:59:47,008 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYDS0013: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory /Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/standalone/deployments
11:59:47,011 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar" (runtime-name: "mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar")
11:59:47,098 INFO  [org.wildfly.iiop.openjdk] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYIIOP0009: CORBA ORB Service started
11:59:47,104 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221000: live server is starting with configuration HornetQ Configuration (clustered=false,backup=false,sharedStore=true,journalDirectory=/Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/standalone/data/messagingjournal,bindingsDirectory=/Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/standalone/data/messagingbindings,largeMessagesDirectory=/Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/standalone/data/messaginglargemessages,pagingDirectory=/Applications/Wildfly/wildfly-9.0.2.Final/standalone/data/messagingpaging)
11:59:47,146 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221006: Waiting to obtain live lock
11:59:47,190 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221013: Using NIO Journal
11:59:47,346 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support CORE
11:59:47,409 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar")
11:59:47,409 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorialsWeb.war")
11:59:47,424 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support AMQP
11:59:47,439 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management] (MSC service thread 1-5) JBWS022052: Starting JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 5.0.0.Final
11:59:47,441 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support STOMP
11:59:47,520 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221034: Waiting to obtain live lock
11:59:47,520 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221035: Live Server Obtained live lock
11:59:48,093 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0005: Deploying non-JDBC-compliant driver class com.mysql.jdbc.Driver (version 5.1)
11:59:48,093 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYJCA0005: Deploying non-JDBC-compliant driver class org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver (version 1.2)
11:59:48,096 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0005: Deploying non-JDBC-compliant driver class com.mysql.fabric.jdbc.FabricMySQLDriver (version 5.1)
11:59:48,122 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar_com.mysql.jdbc.Driver_5_1
11:59:48,122 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar_com.mysql.fabric.jdbc.FabricMySQLDriver_5_1
11:59:48,123 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar
11:59:48,144 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ProjectTutorialsDS]
11:59:48,147 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYJPA0002: Read persistence.xml for ProjectTutorialsWeb
11:59:48,155 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYJPA0002: Read persistence.xml for ProjectTutorialsEJB
11:59:48,258 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) WFLYJPA0010: Starting Persistence Unit (phase 1 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsWeb.war#ProjectTutorialsWeb'
11:59:48,260 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
11:59:48,272 INFO  [org.hibernate.jpa.internal.util.LogHelper] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000204: Processing PersistenceUnitInfo [
    name: ProjectTutorialsWeb
    ...]
11:59:48,494 INFO  [org.hibernate.validator.internal.util.Version] (MSC service thread 1-7) HV000001: Hibernate Validator 5.1.3.Final
11:59:48,579 INFO  [org.hibernate.Version] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000412: Hibernate Core {4.3.10.Final}
11:59:48,582 INFO  [org.hibernate.cfg.Environment] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000206: hibernate.properties not found
11:59:48,584 INFO  [org.hibernate.cfg.Environment] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000021: Bytecode provider name : javassist
11:59:48,634 INFO  [org.jboss.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYMSG0016: Registered HTTP upgrade for hornetq-remoting protocol handled by http-acceptor-throughput acceptor
11:59:48,638 INFO  [org.jboss.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYMSG0016: Registered HTTP upgrade for hornetq-remoting protocol handled by http-acceptor acceptor
11:59:48,727 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorialsWeb.war
11:59:48,728 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar
11:59:48,751 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-8) JNDI bindings for session bean named InitializeBean in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/InitializeBean!de.apperio.pt.beans.InitializeBean
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/InitializeBean!de.apperio.pt.beans.InitializeBean
    java:module/InitializeBean!de.apperio.pt.beans.InitializeBean
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/InitializeBean
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/InitializeBean
    java:module/InitializeBean

11:59:48,752 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-8) JNDI bindings for session bean named UserDAO in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal
    java:module/UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAO
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAO
    java:module/UserDAO

11:59:48,752 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-8) JNDI bindings for session bean named GroupDAO in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal
    java:module/GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/GroupDAO
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/GroupDAO
    java:module/GroupDAO

11:59:48,776 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221007: Server is now live
11:59:48,777 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221001: HornetQ Server version 2.4.7.Final (2.4.7.Final, 124) [352617d3-7cbd-11e5-b379-e3c94a087fe5]
11:59:48,786 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HQ221003: trying to deploy queue jms.queue.DLQ
11:59:48,862 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYWELD0006: Starting Services for CDI deployment: ProjectTutorials.ear
11:59:48,863 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:/ConnectionFactory
11:59:48,870 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 67) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:jboss/exported/jms/RemoteConnectionFactory
11:59:48,870 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 66) HQ221003: trying to deploy queue jms.queue.ExpiryQueue
11:59:48,906 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYJCA0007: Registered connection factory java:/JmsXA
11:59:48,945 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.Version] (MSC service thread 1-3) WELD-000900: 2.2.16 (SP1)
11:59:48,959 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYWELD0009: Starting weld service for deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
11:59:48,972 INFO  [org.hornetq.ra] (MSC service thread 1-4) HornetQ resource adaptor started
11:59:48,973 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.services.resourceadapters.ResourceAdapterActivatorService$ResourceAdapterActivator] (MSC service thread 1-4) IJ020002: Deployed: file://RaActivatorhornetq-ra
11:59:48,974 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYJCA0002: Bound JCA ConnectionFactory [java:/JmsXA]
11:59:48,975 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:jboss/DefaultJMSConnectionFactory
11:59:49,280 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) WFLYJPA0010: Starting Persistence Unit (phase 2 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsWeb.war#ProjectTutorialsWeb'
11:59:49,403 INFO  [org.hibernate.annotations.common.Version] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HCANN000001: Hibernate Commons Annotations {4.0.5.Final}
11:59:49,744 INFO  [org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HHH000400: Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect
11:59:49,759 WARN  [org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HHH000431: Unable to determine H2 database version, certain features may not work
11:59:49,819 INFO  [org.hibernate.hql.internal.ast.ASTQueryTranslatorFactory] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HHH000397: Using ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
11:59:50,134 ERROR [org.jboss.as.controller.management-operation] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYCTL0013: Operation ("deploy") failed - address: ([("deployment" => "ProjectTutorials.ear")]) - failure description: {"WFLYCTL0180: Services with missing/unavailable dependencies" => [
    "jboss.persistenceunit.\"ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB\".__FIRST_PHASE__ is missing [jboss.naming.context.java.jboss.datasources.ProjectTutorialsAppDS]",
    "jboss.persistenceunit.\"ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB\" is missing [jboss.naming.context.java.jboss.datasources.ProjectTutorialsAppDS]"
]}
11:59:50,194 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name : "ProjectTutorials.ear")
11:59:50,195 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar" (runtime-name : "mysql-connector-java-5.1.37-bin.jar")
11:59:50,195 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar" (runtime-name : "mariadb-java-client-1.2.3.jar")
11:59:50,196 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYCTL0183: Service status report
WFLYCTL0184:    New missing/unsatisfied dependencies:
      service jboss.naming.context.java.jboss.datasources.ProjectTutorialsAppDS (missing) dependents: [service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB", service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB".__FIRST_PHASE__]

11:59:50,459 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0060: Http management interface listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990/management
11:59:50,463 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0051: Admin console listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990
11:59:50,464 ERROR [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0026: WildFly Full 9.0.2.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.2.Final) started (with errors) in 9292ms - Started 568 of 803 services (40 services failed or missing dependencies, 265 services are lazy, passive or on-demand)
11:59:50,526 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) WFLYJPA0011: Stopping Persistence Unit (phase 2 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsWeb.war#ProjectTutorialsWeb'
11:59:50,533 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYWELD0010: Stopping weld service for deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
11:59:50,536 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) WFLYJPA0011: Stopping Persistence Unit (phase 1 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsWeb.war#ProjectTutorialsWeb'
11:59:50,606 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYSRV0208: Stopped subdeployment (runtime-name: ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar) in 89ms
11:59:50,606 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYSRV0208: Stopped subdeployment (runtime-name: ProjectTutorialsWeb.war) in 89ms
11:59:50,607 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYSRV0028: Stopped deployment ProjectTutorials.ear (runtime-name: ProjectTutorials.ear) in 92ms
11:59:50,657 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYSRV0009: Undeployed "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorials.ear")
11:59:50,665 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYCTL0183: Service status report
WFLYCTL0184:    New missing/unsatisfied dependencies:
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".beanmanager (missing) dependents: [service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB"]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".moduleDeploymentRuntimeInformationStart, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.VIEW."de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal".LOCAL (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.WeldInterceptorBindingsService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.WeldInstantiator]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.ejb.non-functional-timerservice (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".moduleDeploymentRuntimeInformationStart, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.VIEW."de.apperio.pt.beans.InitializeBean".LOCAL (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.WeldInterceptorBindingsService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.WeldInstantiator]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.ejb.non-functional-timerservice (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".moduleDeploymentRuntimeInformationStart, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.VIEW."de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal".LOCAL (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.WeldInterceptorBindingsService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.WeldInstantiator]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.ejb.non-functional-timerservice (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".jndiDependencyService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START, service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener".WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet".WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".WeldInstantiator (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.PermittedTaglibsTLV".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.ScriptFreeTLV".CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.ScriptFreeTLV".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.ScriptFreeTLV".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."org.jboss.weld.servlet.WeldInitialListener".CREATE (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."org.jboss.weld.servlet.WeldInitialListener".START]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."org.jboss.weld.servlet.WeldInitialListener".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."org.jboss.weld.servlet.WeldTerminalListener".START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".ee.ComponentRegistry (missing) dependents: [service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".jndiDependencyService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.ScriptFreeTLV".START]
      service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldBootstrapService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".CdiValidatorFactoryService, service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService]
      service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".CdiValidatorFactoryService]
      service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".jndiDependencyService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.app.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.app.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.app.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.app.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultContextService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultDataSource (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultJMSConnectionFactory (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultManagedExecutorService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultManagedScheduledExecutorService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.DefaultManagedThreadFactory (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.EJBContext (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.TimerService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.env (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO.env."de.apperio.pt.persistance.DAO.GroupDAO".em (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.InitializeBean (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.InitializeBean.UserTransaction (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".jndiDependencyService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.InitializeBean.env."de.apperio.pt.beans.InitializeBean".userDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.InitializeBean.START]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START, service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.env."de.apperio.pt.persistance.DAO.UserDAO".em]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultContextService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultDataSource (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultJMSConnectionFactory (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultManagedExecutorService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultManagedScheduledExecutorService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.DefaultManagedThreadFactory (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.EJBContext (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.TimerService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.UserTransaction (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".jndiDependencyService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.env (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.comp.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO.env."de.apperio.pt.persistance.DAO.UserDAO".em (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.global.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.global.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.global.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.global.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.module.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.GroupDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.module.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."GroupDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.GroupDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.module.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB.UserDAO (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.naming.context.java.module.ProjectTutorials.ProjectTutorialsEJB."UserDAO!de.apperio.pt.persistance.interfaces.UserDAOLocal" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.UserDAO.JndiBindingsService]
      service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet".START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener".START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.faces.webapp.FacetTag".START, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.GroupDAO.START, WFLYCTL0208: ... and 8 more ]
      service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsWeb.war#ProjectTutorialsWeb" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService, service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb, service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".WeldStartService, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".component."javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.tlv.ScriptFreeTLV".START]
      service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb]
      service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.session (missing) dependents: [service jboss.undertow.deployment.default-server.default-host./ProjectTutorialsWeb.UndertowDeploymentInfoService]

11:59:51,623 INFO  [org.jboss.as.protocol] (Remoting "wlanc30112:MANAGEMENT" task-2) WFLYPRT0057:  cancelled task by interrupting thread Thread[management-handler-thread - 2,5,management-handler-thread]
11:59:51,659 INFO  [org.jboss.as.protocol] (Remoting "wlanc30112:MANAGEMENT" task-9) WFLYPRT0057:  cancelled task by interrupting thread Thread[management-handler-thread - 3,5,management-handler-thread]
11:59:55,263 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found ProjectTutorials.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called ProjectTutorials.ear.dodeploy
```


----------



## Joose (11. Nov 2015)

Sorry aber was du da gepostet hast ist kein StackTrace! (Hier die Beschreibung von StackTrace)

Was du gepostet hast ist der Log vom StartUp des JBoss 
Laut persistence.xml soll "....ProjectTutorialsAppDS" verwendet werden. In der Wildfly config heißt es aber nur "...ProjectTutorialsDS" könnte das der Fehler sein?


----------



## denis7788 (11. Nov 2015)

Ouja, das wars Danke!


----------

